# Lynne Flewelling - Lost in the Shadows



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2007)

Original review by April:



Jack: Hey Perry!
 Perry: Snkx!
 Jack: Perry! Wake up!
 Perry: Snkx! Ungh..snort...huh...what?
 Jack: What are you reading over there? Doesn’t seem to be too promising...you fell asleep.
 Perry: Oh, just catching up on the local news...
 Perry: Oh, just catching up on the local news...
 Perry: “Luck in The Shadows” Hmm, sounds dark. Why is it so good?
 Jack: The characters are very realistic and well-drawn, the author makes you feel like you really know them and the story is compelling, with some interesting plot twists and turns that keep you guessing and turning the pages.
 Perry: Compelling? Sounds like something Oprah would want me to read. There isn’t a bunch of ‘bemoaning fate’ and ‘dramatic sighing’ is there? I can’t take that kind of thing. Puts me to sleep faster than news radio.
 Jack: No, this is a story about a young hunter named Alec who gets captured and then gets rescued and turned into an apprentice bard by a mysterious stranger named Seregil.
 Perry: Bard? This I gotta hear. He’s a singer?
 Jack: Of sorts, he is a story-teller who travels and shares stories accompanied by music. He’s actually more than a bard but I don’t want to spoil it for you. Seregil rescues Alec from the dungeon he's being held in and asks him to accompany him on his adventures around the world as his apprentice. Soon after, they end up being chased by an unidentified army of soldiers.
 Perry: First off, why is it called “Luck in The Shadows”? The title doesn’t seem to match the story at all. Also why did this Seregil rescue Alec if he didn’t know him? How did he know Alec was in the dungeon? Who are the people chasing them and why? Did they get away? Why would a hunter want to be a bard?
 Jack: Well, once you get into the book and find out more about Seregil you will understand the title. You will have to read to find out what Seregil's motivations are - maybe he just happened to be in the right place at the right time. As far as the people chasing them, that you will definitely have to wait for - everything would be spoiled if I just told you all the answers! So, do you think you will read it?
 Perry: I’ve got to now don’t I? You’ve got me curious. Hand it over.


----------

